# Dog Show Photos



## Finech (Dec 19, 2013)

Last weekend three big dog shows took place in Helsinki, Finland. Here's hundreds of photos from every day. There were dogs from over 330 breeds, so here's an opportunity to see some really rare individuals. These pictures are from breed rings, the photos from group finals are still edited and will be added later. hoto:

Friday (6600 dogs entered) 
Helsinki Winner 2013

Saturday (8600 dogs entered) 
Nordic Winner 2013

Sunday (7800 dogs entered) 
Winner 2013

Are there similar dog show photo sites from other countries? It would be very interesting to see how breed types differ.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome thanks for posting.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. Thank you for sharing! I went through them all looking for the spaniels


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So many pretty dogs. I would take that pied male frenchie home with me anyday, the first one on the first page of the second set.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I was eying the kooikers on the first page of the first set (and a few scattered pic throughout). So cute. I also love the ESS - they are more my style of spaniel than the American bench bred ESS (more random coat patterns and less coat)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I also love the ESS - they are more my style of spaniel than the American bench bred ESS (more random coat patterns and less coat)


Yes that is what you will see being shown over in Europe. I still like the ones I show over here, lol.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yes that is what you will see being shown over in Europe. I still like the ones I show over here, lol.


I like the American style too, but it starts to bug me that they all look very similar (especially since they have such a consistent coat pattern) and they have too much coat for me. I prefer the dogs who look a bit more fieldy, but still with great conformation and some consistency. I guess that's why I like the Welsh springers! Haha

The Welshies look the same over there. There's a fair amount of importation between Swedish/Finnish breeders and American so the type is consistent (which I like, considering the breed has pretty low numbers). I made sure to find all of the pictures of Welshies


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love this kromfohrlander


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Love this kromfohrlander


I was actually going to ask what breed that was. Such an adorable scruffy face!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I was actually going to ask what breed that was. Such an adorable scruffy face!


If there are any others you want to know, I would be happy to tell lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Like these Brazilian Terriers


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Also wondered about those! I think those were the main two that I was interested in and didn't recognize.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Also wondered about those! I think those were the main two that I was interested in and didn't recognize.


LOL, yeah I figured I better put that they are Brazilian's because of similarities to the Rat.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Is this a manchester terrier?









*swoooooooon* <3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

taquitos said:


> Is this a manchester terrier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind, no it's an English Toy Terrier.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh gosh the Chihuahuas... 

Hello gorgeous

















Totally digging the undocked terriers, their curly tails are so freaking gorgeous and cute!









Sloughi? Gorgeous!









And Chinese Cresteds... Love love!








This one's markings... <3!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes I'm very happy about the undocked tails too 

I love smooth coated terriers but I think they're a little too feisty for me lol! Plus the barking... no thanks haha. I do really enjoy the look of the English Toy Terrier though... I love lean, muscular dogs <3


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

taquitos said:


> I love smooth coated terriers but I think they're a little too feisty for me lol! Plus the barking... no thanks haha. I do really enjoy the look of the English Toy Terrier though... I love lean, muscular dogs <3


I grew up with schnauzers, so for me, terrier = scruffy! My brain doesn't put smooth coated dogs together with terrier personalities now. haha


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Sloughi? Gorgeous!


I think that is an Azawakh. Judging by the time that picture was taken compared to the schedule, yeah that's an Azawakh.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely Portuguese Podengo Grande


----------



## Finech (Dec 19, 2013)

I am glad you folks like the photos! Pictures are taken by my boyfriend, he is happy that you've enjoyed looking at his gallery.

The time of the cameras is one hour wrong, but anyway ChaosIsAWeim has spotted all breeds right, even that azawakh, I am impressed. 

First group ring photos are now edited, you can check these out as well:
FCI groups 1, 2, breeders' groups, 3, 4, best veterans & 5


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> I grew up with schnauzers, so for me, terrier = scruffy! My brain doesn't put smooth coated dogs together with terrier personalities now. haha


Hahaha I am the same, even now lol! Like, in my head I always forget that pit bulls are terriers too... lol woops.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful tervuren <3 Mannn I love them... another breed I LOVE but could never have.. lol


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What is this one? Chodsky Pes?









http://www.kuvauksellista.com/index.php/Koirat/Koiranayttelyt/Voittaja-2013/Rotukehat/IMG_9780


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.kuvauksellista.com/index.php/Koirat/Koiranayttelyt/Voittaja-2013/Rotukehat/IMG_9886










Jamthund?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Lapponian Herders? 

Always cool to see different breeds!

like the pap on the left but the one on the right..... I think those are the shortest legs I've ever seen in the breed. Unfortunately seeing that some this side of the ocean too (though those are usually imports). Do not like the short legs at ALL.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> What is this one? Chodsky Pes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a Chodsky Pes.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Lapponian Herders?


Yes they are


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> http://www.kuvauksellista.com/index.php/Koirat/Koiranayttelyt/Voittaja-2013/Rotukehat/IMG_9886
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I believe it is.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty Drever bitch.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Talked about him earlier, but just had to post his picture










:biggrin1:

And with some digging I think I found his name

Hermes du Jardin des Gourmandises aka "Hermes"


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful Pictures. It is nice to see different breeds of dogs. I will say that I am getting used to seeing dogs in their more natural state of undocked tails and un-cropped ears. I also notice the more casual dress attire on some people.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

taquitos said:


> another breed I LOVE but could never have.. lol


That's me with the Azawakhs. I'm borderline obsessed, I think they are one of the most gorgeous creatures on the planet. But the breed would not be a good fit for me, so my love will always be from afar!

I'm loving these albums but also humbled by the amount of breeds I don't know!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Some beautiful dogs!


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

What is this? Irish Wolfhound? Can they have pointed ears?


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Love this kromfohrlander


Are you sure that's the correct breed? My step aunt in Europe has a kromfohrlander and it doesn't look like that one.... This is my step aunt's: http://albums.mulie.net/detail.php?photo_id=3769&chapter_id=164&album_id=44


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Vivyd said:


> What is this? Irish Wolfhound? Can they have pointed ears?


Looks like a Picardy Shepherd


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Vivyd said:


> What is this? Irish Wolfhound? Can they have pointed ears?


It's a Berger Picard


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Are you sure that's the correct breed? My step aunt in Europe has a kromfohrlander and it doesn't look like that one.... This is my step aunt's: http://albums.mulie.net/detail.php?photo_id=3769&chapter_id=164&album_id=44


Yes, there are two different coat types in that breed. The one your step aunt has is a smooth coat, the one I posted a rough coat (that's been stripped).

Photo to compare.


----------



## Finech (Dec 19, 2013)

Now there's pictures from the big ring, Nordic Winner:
Group finals and BIS

Smooth coated kromfohrlanders are very rare here in Finland, I've seen such only once and took a photo of it:









All the rest have looked like this:









And BTW, totally off topic, within the breed of kromfohrlander, there's been a campaign here in Finland to get wider gene pool to the breed by crossing it with a miniature poodle, and if I've understood correctly, next they will use tibetan terrier. The puppies are registered as kromfohrlanders. Funny thing was that all the puppies from kromfohrlander-poodle cross were solid color brindle!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finech said:


> And BTW, totally off topic, within the breed of kromfohrlander, there's been a campaign here in Finland to get wider gene pool to the breed by crossing it with a miniature poodle, and if I've understood correctly, next they will use tibetan terrier. The puppies are registered as kromfohrlanders. Funny thing was that all the puppies from kromfohrlander-poodle cross were solid color brindle!


Yeah while digging around, I saw photos of those solid brindles, and wondered where that came from because I had never seen it before.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


>


Also found this dog's name it's Py's Balia, she got a group 3 that day.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yes, there are two different coat types in that breed. The one your step aunt has is a smooth coat, the one I posted a rough coat (that's been stripped).
> 
> Photo to compare.


Oh, never knew that. Thanks


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Oh, never knew that. Thanks


Your Welcome.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Lovely Portuguese Podengo Grande


oh myyy, one of my favorite rare breeds <3 I always think the smaller ones look like a slightly longer muzzled, hairier roxie...


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I wish there were more photos of this Shar Pei. 









Love this little guy too. Brussels Griffon smooth coat?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Love this little guy too. Brussels Griffon smooth coat?


Over there they are called Petit Brabancons, but essentially yes.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> oh myyy, one of my favorite rare breeds <3 I always think the smaller ones look like a slightly longer muzzled, hairier roxie...


Yeah grandes are my fav, can't wait till they eventually move into Misc.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Such a gorgeous Lapinporokoira


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely Pont-Audemer Spaniel


----------

